
Show HN: A small startup beats IBM Watson to personality analysis - vengaishiva
https://twitter.com/frrole/status/631064944704819201
======
lalwanivikas
Sounds like good fun! I hope IBM Watson replies to them :)

------
bachanirashmi
haha! take that IBMWatson!

